# Pics Of My Girls



## Bojok (Sep 15, 2006)

The first one here is called BRONZEBERRY. Not sure of the genetics. Got a clone from a buddy.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9621&stc=1&d=1158365883
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9622&stc=1&d=1158365883
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9623&stc=1&d=1158365883
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9624&stc=1&d=1158365883
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9625&stc=1&d=1158365883
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9626&stc=1&d=1158365883

And this other gal is GENIUS X BUDDA'S SISTER another clone from the same friend.....................
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9627&stc=1&d=1158365883
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9628&stc=1&d=1158365883
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9629&stc=1&d=1158365883
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9630&stc=1&d=1158365883

Hope they look good.............................and can someone walk me through on how to do an attached thumbnail. I've read everyway tried all I know how to do and still can't get it right. Someone help me please.


----------



## kyle244948 (Sep 15, 2006)

good looking bud my friend!


----------



## Bojok (Sep 15, 2006)

ok I seem to have made this thumb nail thing work. I think..................


----------



## Bojok (Sep 15, 2006)

Here is a couple more BRONZEBERRY PICS. ENJOY. In not to long I shall be.


----------



## Bojok (Sep 15, 2006)

Somemore pics of the GENIUS X BUDDA'S SISTER. See the little bit of purple on top........................


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 16, 2006)

awesome shots


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 16, 2006)

*Nice, very nice. Those are some fine looking lady friends you have there my friend. How is the smell on the BronzeBerry? She sure does look tastey.   Be sure to give us a harvest and smoke report when it's all said and done.  *


----------

